# Test prop or cyp



## Testoman98 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wondering what you guys think is more potent. 750mgs/wk of cyp or 600mgs/wk of prop. I know the esters are different so the amount of test isn't the actual amount the body will absorb, and of course the cyp ester is more then the prop. The reason I ask is I'm planning on running my next cycle with cyp & npp, but may need to go with prop. I ran cyp last cycle at 500mgs/wk, but have never ran prop. Oh and it'll be 450mgs/wk of npp if that makes a difference.


----------



## swollen (Feb 27, 2012)

I personal don't like prop, cuz of the frequent pins n the pain...I'm a sissy...
But IMO both are great.


----------



## njc (Feb 27, 2012)

It's about the same.  No big noteworthy difference.  You MIGHT get more test with 750mg's of the Cyp preperation.  Not sure, thatd be my guess.  At any rate, there is no real significant difference.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

600mg of Prop - Ester = 480mg Free Test
750mg of Cyp. - Ester = 517mg Free Test

In this case, you would get more from the Cyp, and you also don't have to pin as frequently.


----------



## njc (Feb 27, 2012)

Bang


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Basically, what both of you said, I just put numbers to it lol


----------



## CooperT (Feb 27, 2012)

Prop makes me feel great everyday. Was doing e. Big difference in daily feeling. Might just be the pars prop is that good. Dunno. Prop for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Pars prop is _that_ good.


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 27, 2012)

I love prop!!!!!!!


----------



## chucko (Feb 27, 2012)

I will never do prop again - ED painful pins, no thanks.
You could also look into Enanthate - its slightly more test than cyp - but not really enough to make much difference.


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> 600mg of Prop - Ester = 480mg Free Test
> 750mg of Cyp. - Ester = 517mg Free Test
> 
> In this case, you would get more from the Cyp, and you also don't have to pin as frequently.


 
^^I was hoping someone would put this up. Thanks for all the input though fellas. I really wasn't worried about how often I'll have to pin, but just wanted to bump up from the 500mgs test cyp I ran last cycle. Have always heard good things about prop so was giving it a little consideration.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no pain with the prop I have, I am either really freaking lucky that I don't react bad to the ester or there is no test in there...  Then again, the cyp I shot hurt like hell so who knows.  Either way, I need to try some of Pars prop if it is as good as I am reading.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thye would be the same but you have cypt. at a higher dose so i would say cypt.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd go with cyp, as well. I'm only beginning week 5 on a 10 weeker, and I'm tired of pinning this frequently. 

I can't wait to do the next run, and only pin 2x a week. Sounds like heaven.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I personally run prop year round included with any cycle but that is me and obviously not for everyone. Personally it makes me feel great and pumped all day long. I like when combined with test E preferably or test C if I have to. But in your case pretty much both compounds will give you bout the same effects except the test P will take immediate effect and kick in and start working on the other hand test C will take about 3-5 weeks to kick in. 

If you want quick results I would do this:

test P 50mg/ed or 100mg/eod for 4 weeks
Test C or E at 500-600mg weekly
NPP at atleast 450mg/week 

Looks good to me goodluck brother.  Be safe and Happy growing!

BP


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks again, getting a lot of good input. Always hear good things about kick starting with prop, but never see anyone actually run full cycles with it. Thats a good cycle bigpapa, I thought of running something similar, but I still have some dbol I wanna run. I might pick some up for next cycle though


----------



## Mooksman (Mar 2, 2012)

Prop sucks ass. It's a pain in the ass literally. I decided id do an entire cycle of prop and I'm about half way thru an I can tell u I will not be doing it again. I have used it as a kick start an that wasn't bad. But ed pinning for 10 weeks sucks bad.


----------



## grotto72 (Mar 2, 2012)

its ideal to pin ed but if the pain is too much u would just go every 2 days


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 3, 2012)

the one thing i have noticed with using prop is less water retention. I like the idea of starting with prop and switching over to enth or cyp.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

Mooksman said:


> Prop sucks ass. It's a pain in the ass literally. I decided id do an entire cycle of prop and I'm about half way thru an I can tell u I will not be doing it again. I have used it as a kick start an that wasn't bad. But ed pinning for 10 weeks sucks bad.


All of this.


----------



## Testoman98 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mooksman said:


> Prop sucks ass. It's a pain in the ass literally. I decided id do an entire cycle of prop and I'm about half way thru an I can tell u I will not be doing it again. I have used it as a kick start an that wasn't bad. But ed pinning for 10 weeks sucks bad.


The pain was what worried me the most. However I was planning on running npp along with it and pinning eod. I've always heard pip isn't as bad when it's pinned with another compound, but I decided to get some test cyp so I'll have to wait and see another time.



grotto72 said:


> its ideal to pin ed but if the pain is too much u would just go every 2 days


I've even heard of guys going e3d, though I would've gone eod.



THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> the one thing i have noticed with using prop is less water retention. I like the idea of starting with prop and switching over to enth or cyp.


Although I'm naturally pretty lean, the thought of less water retention really intrigued me. Since I still have some dbol for this upcoming cycle, I might try a prop kick start later on in the year


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2012)

I do both. I like the kick of prop every day. I do 50mg/day of prop on top of the cyp that I run. Fucking great.


----------



## FluffyBeginner (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay I am going to be honest, 

I didn't plan for my first cycle as BEST as I could. Left things for last minute and changed my original plan - was going to run Test P for 7 weeks pinning twice a week, after posting here I changed it to MWF. This is my first cycle, I got some serious good gains these last 4 weeks, especially when upping dosage from 0.5ml to 1ml. 

I f****D UP badly. My guy let me down on bringing me a second vial of test prop - on week 4, was going to run it for 8 weeks. Anyways I have about 0.5 - 0.75 ml left of my test prop which I am pinning MWF, so one shot left for Monday, maybe. 

The place I am on vacation doesn't really have gym junkies BUT the pharmacies are quite leaniant.
I managed to find some Test Cyprinate from a pharmacy ? 100mg /ml for a 10ml vial.

I also found medical grade Test Sust from a pharmacy that they will sell to me over the counter but in 1 ml doses. 
Ratio is: Test P 20mg 
Test Phenyl: 40mg 
Test Isocpriate: 40mg 
Benzyl Alchol IP: 0.1ml 
Arachis Oil IP q.s. 

So I have two options, considering this is only week 4 and I want to finish this cycle. 


Option A ? Buy the CYP and jump onto that from Monday. My last pin was yesterday for prop. Have maybe 0.5m ? 0.75ml left. This is also the cheapest option as they are selling 10ml vials at around 60 dollars each. What dosage and how often should I run it? When should I run PCT ? considering I have done 4 weeks of PROP.

Option A - Buy the sust and jump onto that from next week. If so what dosage would you recommend? Each 1ml vial is 10$.

Option C - Cut the cycle short, run some M-Stak and PCT. 

This is my first cycle to. 


Any advice appreciated!Okay I am going to be honest, 

I didn't plan for my first cycle as BEST as I could. Left things for last minute and changed my original plan - was going to run Test P for 7 weeks pinning twice a week, after posting here I changed it to MWF. This is my first cycle, I got some serious good gains these last 4 weeks, especially when upping dosage from 0.5ml to 1ml. 

I f****D UP badly. My guy let me down on bringing me a second vial of test prop - on week 4, was going to run it for 8 weeks. Anyways I have about 0.5 - 0.75 ml left of my test prop which I am pinning MWF, so one shot left for Monday, maybe. 

The place I am on vacation doesn't really have gym junkies BUT the pharmacies are quite leaniant.
I managed to find some Test Cyprinate from a pharmacy ? 100mg /ml for a 10ml vial.

I also found medical grade Test Sust from a pharmacy that they will sell to me over the counter but in 1 ml doses. 
Ratio is: Test P 20mg 
Test Phenyl: 40mg 
Test Isocpriate: 40mg 
Benzyl Alchol IP: 0.1ml 
Arachis Oil IP q.s. 

So I have two options, considering this is only week 4 and I want to finish this cycle. 


Option A ? Buy the CYP and jump onto that from Monday. My last pin was yesterday for prop. Have maybe 0.5m ? 0.75ml left. This is also the cheapest option as they are selling 10ml vials at around 60 dollars each. What dosage and how often should I run it? When should I run PCT ? considering I have done 4 weeks of PROP.

Option A - Buy the sust and jump onto that from next week. If so what dosage would you recommend? Each 1ml vial is 10$.

Option C - Cut the cycle short, run some M-Stak and PCT. 

This is my first cycle to. 


Any advice appreciated!


----------

